# BATPOD troubles



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

At 1/25th scale, it was challenging enough, but I believe the Batpod has alignment problems. I took my time and applied glue with precision, but the front wheel is stuck in place and the rear suspension didn't come out square. 
The good news is, the rear wheel rolls freely. I hope the larger scale Batpod has a better fit. Did any other Batpod builders out there get a crooked fit?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I haven't built mine yet, but I've seen photos of built-up kits with the same sort of alignment problem you mention; not a huge mis-alignment, but noticeable when the finished kit is viewed from the front or the rear.

Another problem that was mentioned was fitting the rubber tires onto the wheels. Apparently, in some cases the ribs on the wheels marred the sidewalls (outer surface) of the tires as they were being pressed onto the wheels. One of the modelers stated he'd contacted Moebius about this, and that they responded by saying they were able to duplicate the problem he experienced and would look into possibly modifying the existing molds to alleviate this particular problem.


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I haven't built mine yet, but I've seen photos of built-up kits with the same sort of alignment problem you mention; not a huge mis-alignment, but noticeable when the finished kit is viewed from the front or the rear.
> 
> Another problem that was mentioned was fitting the rubber tires onto the wheels. Apparently, in some cases the ribs on the wheels marred the sidewalls (outer surface) of the tires as they were being pressed onto the wheels. One of the modelers stated he'd contacted Moebius about this, and that they responded by saying they were able to duplicate the problem he experienced and would look into possibly modifying the existing molds to alleviate this particular problem.


I had the same problem putting the tires on the Eye Gone Wild wheels.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MykTurk said:


> I had the same problem putting the tires on the Eye Gone Wild wheels.


That's another kit I haven't built yet but, now that you mention it, I recall seeing at least one photo online of a build-up that illustrated that problem.

The modeler that I mentioned in my previous post also mentioned that after it happened to the first tire (on his Batpod kit) he removed the ribs from the other wheel and slipped the tire on with no problems. He said the fit of the tires to the wheels was nice and snug, and that he didn't understand why Moebius felt it was necessary to add those ribs to the wheels.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

havent started mine yet but good tip on the wheel. Is the alignment problem easily fixable or something you have to just live with?
Steve


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

scooke123 said:


> Is the alignment problem easily fixable or something you have to just live with?
> Steve


It's a styrene kit--_everything's_ fixable! You just have to be aware there _is_ a problem.


----------



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

Zombie_61 said:


> It's a styrene kit--_everything's_ fixable! You just have to be aware there _is_ a problem.



Replace the axles with metal rods cut to a more accurate length. OR--forget the 1/25th scale version and wait for Moebius to release a larger version with a rider that is supposed to be out this month: 9-2012.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I've never heard of the larger scale version. Sounds great though.:thumbsup: If it comes to fruition I'll be getting one!


----------



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

Hunch said:


> I've never heard of the larger scale version. Sounds great though.:thumbsup: If it comes to fruition I'll be getting one!



The new Batpod (with Catwoman) is a 1/18th scale redux. Pretty pricey I believe, but if it goes together easier, worth the money.


----------

